# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  عبارات مختصرة وراعئعة للتعامل مع الاطفال

## خادمة المجتبى

*عبارات مختصرة ورائعة في كيفية التعامل مع الأطفال* 

1ـ اذا عاش الطفل في جو من التشجيع يتعلم الثقة بالنفس. 

2ـ اذا عاش الطفل في جو من التحمل يتعلم الصبر. 

3ـ اذا عاش الطفل في جو من المديح يتعلم الرضى والمحبة. 

4ـ اذا عاش الطفل في جو من المشاركة يتعلم العطاء والكرم 

5ـ اذا عاش الطفل في جو من النزاهه يتعلم الصدق. 

6ـ اذا عاش الطفل في جو من الانصاف يتعلم العدل. 

7ـ اذا عاش الطفل في جو من مراعاة المشاعر يتعلم الاحترام 

8ـ اذا عاش الطفل في جو من المحاسبة والانتقاد يتعلم الكذب 

9ـ اذا عاش الطفل في جو من الاحباط والعنف يتعلم العدوان. 

10ـ اذا عاش الطفل في جو من الخوف يتعلم الضعف والقلق. 

11ـ اذا عاش الطفل في جو من الوحدة الاجتماعية يتعلم الانطواء. 

12ـ اذا عاش الطفل في جو من السخرية يتعلم الخجل. 

13ـ اذا عاش الطفل في جو من الغيرة يتعلم الحسد. 

14ـ اذا عاش الطفل في جو من الاهتمام الزائد يتعلم عدم الاعتماد على النفس



  


وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

*حلويييييين العبااارات* 
*يسلموووووووووووووو*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

الله يسلمش غناتي

نورتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طرح موفق
يعطيش العافيه

----------


## نبراس،،،

عباارات راائعه جدا
 كل الشكر لك خييه على هذا الطرح 
دمت بخيير

----------


## خادمة الزهره

يسلموا اختي خادمة المجتبى مع تحياتي خادمة الزهره

----------


## خادمة الزهره

شكرا على الموضوع الحلو عشان الامهات والاباء يتعلموا

----------


## خادمة الزهره

نراجو ان تردي على الكلام

----------


## خادمة الزهره

شكله معجبك الكلام من كد مرديتي

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> *حلويييييين العبااارات* 
> *يسلموووووووووووووو*



 
مشكوووره غناتي هموسه

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> طرح موفق
> يعطيش العافيه



 
يسلموو الله يوفقش غناتي والله يعافيش

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> شكله معجبك الكلام من كد مرديتي



 لا غناتي عجبني ونص بس ماكنت افتح تدري احين رمضان مايمدي احد يدخل

لاتزعلي غناتي

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بالفعل عبارات رائعة 
الشكر والتقدير لك اختي الكريمة خادمة المجتبى
ننتظر جديدك

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآأإحب ،

عبآإرات مختصره ومره روعه :) ،

تسلم الإيدين حبوبه على الطرح ..

ربي يعطيش الف عآإفيه ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

عبارات رائعه تستحقي الشكر عليها 

موفقه.,وعساكِ على القوه

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> بالفعل عبارات رائعة 
> الشكر والتقدير لك اختي الكريمة خادمة المجتبى
> ننتظر جديدك



 
تسلمي كلك دوق

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> مرآأإحب ،
> 
> عبآإرات مختصره ومره روعه :) ، 
> تسلم الإيدين حبوبه على الطرح .. 
> ربي يعطيش الف عآإفيه ، 
> لآخلآ ولآعدم 
> 
> تحيآتي



 
تسلمي ولاخلا ولاعدم منك من ردودك على مواظيعي

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> عبارات رائعه تستحقي الشكر عليها 
> 
> موفقه.,وعساكِ على القوه



 
تسلمي على الرد الحلو

----------


## بنت محمد

تسلمين يالغاليه على الطرح القيم 
لكِ جزيل الشكر يالغاليه 
يعطيكِ ربي الصحه والعافيه 
بانتظار المزيد من الابداع

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيش العافية 


وعساك على القوة

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> تسلمين يالغاليه على الطرح القيم 
> لكِ جزيل الشكر يالغاليه 
> يعطيكِ ربي الصحه والعافيه 
> بانتظار المزيد من الابداع



 
تسلٍٍٍٍٍٍي  :embarrest:

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> الله يعطيش العافية 
> 
> 
> وعساك على القوة



 
اللهـ يعافيك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...

كل طارئ في حياة الطفل...هو المنهل الذي ينتهل منه ويتعلم...

غاليتي خادمة المجتبى...يعطيك العافية على هذا التقديم السلس..والطرح الموفق

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## التائهه

اختي العزيزة>خادمة المجتبى< 
موضوعك جدا رااااااااائع وعسى كل من يقرا
هذا الكلام المفيد من الامهات او الاباء ان يسعوا
للعمل به حتى يجعلوا اطفالهم شجرة تعطي ثمارها
للابد بسعاده والتفيق 
ودمتي ياختي 


التائهة

----------


## حائر الحسيني

تسلمين خيتو خادمة المجتبى على طرح الموضوع الجميل
لاتحرمينا من ابداعاتكِ الراقيه
الحائر الحسيني

----------


## أمل الظهور

*عبارات رائعه* 


*بأيدينا نبني شخصيه اطفالنا*


*ربي يعطيك العافيه* 


*بالتوفيق*

----------


## ام طيبة

يسلموا غناتي

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...
> 
> كل طارئ في حياة الطفل...هو المنهل الذي ينتهل منه ويتعلم... 
> غاليتي خادمة المجتبى...يعطيك العافية على هذا التقديم السلس..والطرح الموفق 
> موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
> 
> دمتي بعين المولى الجليل



 
تسلم على الطرح مرة ناايس

ربي لايحمنة من تواجدك

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> اختي العزيزة>خادمة المجتبى< 
> موضوعك جدا رااااااااائع وعسى كل من يقرا
> هذا الكلام المفيد من الامهات او الاباء ان يسعوا
> للعمل به حتى يجعلوا اطفالهم شجرة تعطي ثمارها
> للابد بسعاده والتفيق 
> ودمتي ياختي 
> 
> 
> التائهة



تسلمي على مجهودك 

الرائع

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> تسلمين خيتو خادمة المجتبى على طرح الموضوع الجميل
> 
> لاتحرمينا من ابداعاتكِ الراقيه
> 
> الحائر الحسيني



 
الله يسلمك اخوي على الطرح الجنان

ولايحرمنة من ابداعاتك

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> *عبارات رائعه* 
> 
> 
> *بأيدينا نبني شخصيه اطفالنا* 
> 
> *ربي يعطيك العافيه*  
> 
> 
> *بالتوفيق*



 
الله يعافيش

وتسلمي خيتو على الطرح

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

يسلمو غاليتي ع العبارات الروعة تحيتي الخالصة ,,

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

الله يسلمك 

على الرد الجنان

----------


## ليلاس

يعطيييييييك العااااااافية حبيبتي ع الطرح

و ع العباااااارااااااات الراااااااائعة

ربي ما يحرمنا رووووووعة جدييييييدك يا الغلا

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

الله يعافيش ومشكو
على الرد الجنان

----------


## جنى الورود

*عبارات قيمة وجميلة كل الشكر لك عزيزتي*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> *عبارات رائعه* 
> 
> 
> *بأيدينا نبني شخصيه اطفالنا*
> 
> 
> *ربي يعطيك العافيه* 
> 
> 
> *بالتوفيق*



تسلمي على الرد الناايس

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> يسلموا غناتي



الله يسلمك و

لاخلا ولاعد من ردودك

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> *عبارات قيمة وجميلة كل الشكر لك عزيزتي*



 
 يسلمووو  على الرد

----------


## جنى الورود

_يسلمواعلى العبارات المختصرة والقيمة بنفس الوقت_
_يعطيك العافية_

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

جنى الورود
___________

يسلمووو على الرد منورة موضوعي

----------

